# World's 10 tallest towers,Forbes,2006-5-2



## ssfan (Sep 4, 2005)

According to an article from sohu, the cost of Jin Mao is RMB 5.38B(about US$ 670M).
http://business.sohu.com/68/49/article202834968.shtml


----------



## ssfan (Sep 4, 2005)

ssfan said:


> According to an article from sohu, the cost of Jin Mao is RMB 5.38B(about US$ 670M).
> http://business.sohu.com/68/49/article202834968.shtml


From another report(http://web.xwwb.com/wbnews.php?db=11&thisid=4481), Jin Mao's building cost is US$560M. Shun Hing's cost is RMB 4B(US$500M), and CITIC's cost is RMB 3.7B(US$460M).


----------



## Artemy13 (Aug 7, 2005)

cool


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

TIFC looks so fat in that pic


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Bertez said:


> TIFC looks so fat in that pic


It is fat but it's base is not as wide as the WTC.


----------



## VRC/D International (Feb 6, 2006)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 
but the highest building in the world is in china
there is only written in taiwan :colgate: :colgate: :colgate:
I meAN, yes it'S in Taiwan but it belongs to the country of China :sleepy:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

WOW, the Petronas Tower cost over $955 MILLION... while Sears Tower cost $150 million, and Empire State Building cost...$41 million...

Wait... $41 Million in 1933 money or 2006 money?


----------

